# best boots for snowblowing/shoveling



## snowchopper (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi
im looking to invest in a pair of boots that are going to be waterproof and of course warm but also that my feet wont sweat too much. I run snowblower and do shoveling so when the snow is slushy they need to waterproof. Also since i apply salt to sidewalks so i cant have boots that will become damaged or wear prematurely so would have to be all rubber . I was thinking Mucks or Dryshod mid or ankle height. Cannot stand knee boots. Any recomendations??


regards

Brent


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

i wear ankle high muck boots/shoes year ‘round (in the Northeast). However, for snow work, you’re going to get snow/slush/salt in them if they’re only ankle high. I use knee high insulated rubber boots for snow work - just tuck my jeans inside them and everything stays warm and dry, and the boot tops don’t rub against your legs.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

mucks


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

X2 for the muck

If your going to be around salt stick with something synthetic


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> mucks


Whatever fits the wife is fine with me.


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Mucks Arctic Sport when it’s slush or standing water

For everything else I rock the Colombia Bugaboot. They are light for a snow boot and fit more like a nice hiking boot as opposed to a clunky snow boot. This will be my 4th season and they have held up well, and I use them pretty hard. I did have one seam start to split last year but that was an easy repair by our local boot guy. Mine have been water tight. They aren’t as warm as a pair of Sorels or traditional pac boot with a liner but they keep me warm as long as I’m semi active.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Whatever fits the wife is fine with me.


The old lady likes her boggs, warm and dry. I think she got close to 10 years out of them.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Can't go Wrong with MUCKS.
U just need to decide How deep U want to be dry and warm in.
I have the "Mucksters" ankle high then the "Arctic Pro" which go a few in below knees.
I also have traditional hgt LL storm chaser that I think suck...
Upstate N.Y., aka Liberal Hell


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

Muck boots have absolutely taken a turn for the worse. About the only good thing left to say about them is the rubber and tread lugs that "hits the road" is still one of the best. 

Back almost four years ago we took all our hired help to Fleet Farm(largest supplier of Mucks in our neck of the woods) to get them all two pairs of the high Chore model boots. Every.single.pair. of all different sizes for 8 people had defects in one or both boots. It was such a sad state of affairs we broke out the cell phone cameras and documented this monsterous fumble by Muck. We took it to corporate and they at first himmed and hawed and did not seem to care. We gave them the opportunity to cure their own disastorous shortcomings. They sent/we ordered 16 pairs through them and when they arrived, six pairs had those same defects. They ate it and sent six more finally I guess checking their quality control before sending the six pairs.

Fast forward to last season(3 winters on them) and by the end of last season they are all falling apart. Except for the rubber sole/lugs. 

The first time I ever bought a pair of Muck high Chore boots was 2005. The only thing I ever replaced on them in 8 years of super heavy use was the insole a couple times. I literally wore the treads down to slicks over 8 years.

I should have know better when we went to purchase new ones for the crew that something seemed off with the build quality. They had also taken away a few key components of the boot that were beloved by users.

Buyer beware of the cheapout on Muck Boots.

We ordered from 3 different boot companies to try out this winter. Cofra and Baffin and FXR. After 2 snowfalls and everyone just wearing them all to break them in, the concensus seems to be that the Baffin's are rather poor. The Cofra and FXR are so nice and comfortable. They seem to have exceptional build quality as well. This season will be the litmus test for them.

Good luck with your boot purchase!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> Don't listen to any of these guys, get some muck boots.


Don't listen to any of these guys, get yourself some Muck boots...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I have no idea how some of you get such long life out of boots. 1-2 years tops for me and the tread is worn down. 

My current pair of Keens (American made) are about to be replaced. First pair that I've owned that the seams are coming apart AND the tread is gone. 

My issue with the Muck Arctics was they rode right on my calves and caused some pretty bad chafing. I need either the 16" or something shorter. 

Still never had a pair of shoes/boots that I wear regularly last more than 2 years.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Nu breekt mijn klomp..!


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Beat the crowds was first in line five years ago on that Thanksgiving eve (politically correct) sale and bought a pair of Chippewa boots @ regular $220.00 on sale for $99.00. Waterproof/steel toe turned out to be a good investment as they still look good today. Used Beeswax Leather protector to prolong the life of the boot. Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have no idea how some of you get such long life out of boots. 1-2 years tops for me and the tread is worn down.
> 
> My current pair of Keens (American made) are about to be replaced. First pair that I've owned that the seams are coming apart AND the tread is gone.
> 
> ...


I go through a pair of US made KEENS in a year of pretty hard use. Seams on the bottom are the main failure point.
I've tried MUCKS , BOGGS and LaCrosse mud type boots, of the 3 LaCrosse have held up the best but in all honesty I only wear them when I'm playing with the mutts when there's snow on the ground, snowing snow and when it's muddy.
I've found a good pair of PAC-Boots work best for me when it's cold.
There a little spendy but the pair I have I bought 20yrs ago and have had them rebuilt once which cost $100.00.
https://schnees.com/hunter-ii/


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> I go through a pair of US made KEENS in a year of pretty hard use. Seams on the bottom are the main failure point.
> I've tried MUCKS , BOGGS and LaCrosse mud type boots, of the 3 LaCrosse have held up the best but in all honesty I only wear them when I'm playing with the mutts when there's snow on the ground, snowing snow and when it's muddy.
> I've found a good pair of PAC-Boots work best for me when it's cold.
> There a little spendy but the pair I have I bought 20yrs ago and have had them rebuilt once which cost $100.00.
> https://schnees.com/hunter-ii/


I had a pair of those years ago. Quite comfortable.

I had a pair of north face with rubber bottom and leather tops, can't remember the model. Only wore them for leisure, football games, etc. They were comfortable and warm, but put them on one winter and the rubber cracked. Did some googling and found out that its a problem with them. Never buying them again.


----------



## CCSnow (Jan 25, 2016)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Beat the crowds was first in line five years ago on that Thanksgiving eve (politically correct) sale and bought a pair of Chippewa boots @ regular $220.00 on sale for $99.00. Waterproof/steel toe turned out to be a good investment as they still look good today. Used Beeswax Leather protector to prolong the life of the boot. Thumbs Up


I think Chippewas are starting to disappear. I bought a pair 4-5 years ago and looked for more recently and they have like a 1/10th of the styles they used to have.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> I go through a pair of US made KEENS in a year of pretty hard use. Seams on the bottom are the main failure point.
> I've tried MUCKS , BOGGS and LaCrosse mud type boots, of the 3 LaCrosse have held up the best but in all honesty I only wear them when I'm playing with the mutts when there's snow on the ground, snowing snow and when it's muddy.
> I've found a good pair of PAC-Boots work best for me when it's cold.
> There a little spendy but the pair I have I bought 20yrs ago and have had them rebuilt once which cost $100.00.
> https://schnees.com/hunter-ii/


Was talking about these on the way north yesterday with the warden...I didn't think the price was terrible...she did. I told her I wanted to stop there on the way through, she didn't like that idea either.

Oh well, when I order some, she'll get over it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Was talking about these on the way north yesterday with the warden...I didn't think the price was terrible...she did. I told her I wanted to stop there on the way through, she didn't like that idea either.
> 
> Oh well, when I order some, she'll get over it.


I bought a pair of Whites Packers close to 30 yrs ago, yeah spent close to $300.00 on them but I still wear them. They have been rebuilt 2 times but still money ahead in my mind. The Keens I buy are aboot $140.00 <> a pair and last aboot a year, the Justin Ropers I buy are aboot $180.00 <> a pair and last boot 2 years since I don't wear them as mulch. 
Being a large person and the environment I expose boots to quality is important and if they can be rebuilt it's a huge plus.


----------

